# Introducing our mice!



## LUX (Mar 10, 2011)

I just wanted to show you all the mice we live with 
In a few weeks a beautiful BEW texel girl named Diamantens Femina is moving in.
She's from Sweden. 
Yesterday a blue broken girl moved in but we have no pictures of her yet and we're still thinking of a name.

First - *the 3 boys*

*LUX Afro*
Agouti self satin rex
Born: 02.11.2010
Weight: 65g
_From our A litter_









*Vanaheims Skalde*
?? fuzzy (don't know the colour)
Born: 14.11.2010
Weight: 35g









*Mapenzi's Zazu*
Agouti broken lh
Born: 01.01.2011
Weight: 33g









And now - *the 4 girls*

*Vanaheims Tallula*
Black tan
Born: 16.03.2010
Weight: 52g
_The mother of our A litter_









*Vanaheims Ziva*
Dove tan
Born: 13.08.2010
Weight: 42g
_The mother of our current B litter_









*LUX Amélie*
Blue tan satin
Born: 02.11.2010
Weight: 39g
_From our A litter_









*LUX Ayo*
Agouti tan
Born: 02.11.2010
Weight: 48g
_From our A litter_


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

wonderful pictures,the mice look in excellent condition.


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

What a lovely and varied selection of mice, fantastic photos too.


----------



## Bryana (Nov 30, 2009)

Cute mice but I'm oogling over your photography. What light setup are you using? It's beautifully done!


----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

Love the pics! Your fuzzy is super cute.


----------



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)

Your photos are amazing


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Love Your pics Sofie, but you already know that 

It's funny how Skalde ended up; a longhaired fuzzy :lol:


----------

